# T-Jet Brush Maintenance



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

To me, maintenance of the comm and brushes for T-Jets is always an on-going PIA to keep the cars running at their best. It's been the "Achilles Heel" since T-Jets were born. Do any of you use a "cleaner-lube" product to help reduce friction and maintain performance between tear-downs? Just curious.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I used Black Gold Com Drops (available from Wizzard and One Stop Slot Shop) on inline cars in our series last year. One time when cleaning come box stock T-Jets I tried putting a dab on a pad and wiping it on the com then wiping off with a clean pad. Still left a film. Really seemed to add to the response...motor revved up faster. It wore off pretty quick but the next time I cleaned them there did not seem to be as much dirt on the com or the brushes.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i normally touch a soldering iron tip to the brushes to remove any moisture/oil

it does help bring the brushes back
if I take the car apart, I rub the brushes in the back of business card to clean them.

as far as lubes, I have tried some, tested on a dyno and got nothing. have not tried the black gold!

on the inline, Mennen skin bracer worked great for me


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

Skin Bracer. Have not tried that but it I know it smells good. LOL!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I did get a lot of comments on how well my car smelled:lol:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I do a LOT of practice and racing with TJets and use only L.A.B. oil on the bottom arm shaft hole. When used sparingly, I NEVER get any oil residue on the comm and get full life out of the comm brushes. During routine maintenance, an Ink eraser works well for cleaning off the normal residue. They can be found at art supply stores. 
+1 on Slotking's suggestions, too.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Mennen Skin Bracer*



slotking said:


> ... on the inline, *Mennen skin bracer* worked great for me


Ooooh, what a very strange thought ... 
... Every time the car went by, it'd feel like my dad was standing right behind me. 

It could be a bit unsettling - at any minute, waiting to hear him say, "Are you still doing that?" 

Think I'll just stick with a bit of synthetic oil on the bearings.

-- D


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

my dad died before I got back into slots, but I think he would have like it.


----------

